# BMW 3 Series Coupes vs. Infiniti G35



## Blacklite (Oct 8, 2011)

For the sake of the argument let's make this comparison a 2005 G35 and a 2007 328i Coupe. These were the two cars I needed to make a decision between.. pretty much same mileage, BMW was about 2k more. I can't really tell you why I chose the G... and to be honest sometimes I think "what if I went with the BMW"... i realize this forums is a little biased but hopefully there are some of you who can provide more interesting answers than "the BMW" lol.. I realize the G is a bit faster and cheaper to maintain than a BMW.. so which one would you have gone with and why? Have any of you owned any Infinitis before?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Good luck with your choice!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I cross-shopped the G35 when I bought my 330Ci new. It was a good value, but sitting it I felt like I was sitting in a low-end Nissan instead of a luxury car. The exterior style is a bit bland too. In driving, the BMW seemed more polished without any negatives.

Factor in being able to go to Germany and get my BMW (with a discount too), and it was a done deal.


----------



## flyinbrick (Oct 8, 2011)

A buddy of mine bought a g35 6spd man recently. Compared to my e46 5spd man 330 coupe, I thought the engine was not as smooth and lacked torque, and back seat was cramped. On the plus side, the shifter was tighter and with shorter, more positive throws. Didn't go through twisties, so I can't say much about handling/steering/brakes. Interior seemed a step down. Brakes should be good if you have the brembos.

Sent from my Droid using Bimmer App


----------

